# Black Gum Wood for cutting board



## ChrisCarr (Jun 19, 2010)

I wanna make a cutting board, is Black Gum a wood that could be used for the cutting board?
I have a lot of black Gum I am sawing and drying so I'm trying to find projects for it.


----------



## ChrisCarr (Jun 19, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

If you are talking about Nyssa sylvatica, aka Tupelo or Black Tupelo, why not. It is strong, hard to split, heavy, and in Colonial times, was used for water pipes. Sand very smooth and seal with mixture of bol, paint thinner, and beeswax and enjoy. Post pics of the wood to be sure we're talking about the same thing.

Steve


----------

